# X-Header auch bei ausgehenden Mails



## z400 (19. Okt. 2007)

Hallo 

Ist es möglich das diese Headereinträge wie sie bei ankommenden Mails
vorhanden sind:


```
X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.2.3 (2007-08-08) on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.de
X-Spam-Level: 
X-Spam-Status: No, score=-98.0 required=4.5 tests=AWL,DATE_IN_PAST_12_24,HTML_MESSAGE,USER_IN_WHITELIST autolearn=no version=3.2.3
X-Virus-Status: No
X-Virus-Checker-Version: clamassassin 1.2.4 with clamscan / ClamAV 0.91.2/4545/Wed Oct 17 23:05:57 2007
```
Auch bei abgehenden Mails einzufügen?
Wenigstens die des Virenscanners?

Vielleicht at da ja jemand nen Tip für mich?


----------

